# Really really sore belly button :(



## bexy (Jan 10, 2008)

*i did a quick search for this, couldnt find too much.
i know it can be a yeast infection, but ive cleaned it and put anti fungal cream onto it, but no luck and the pain is gettin so bad now it hurts to move .

all inside my belly button is very very red, and a little on the outside too. its tender to touch all around my belly button and feels kinda "burnt", like bad sunburn would feel.

i cant get a doctors appt till next week . this has never happened before, and ive googled and just keep getting info about belly button piercings. its not pierced.
it actually just woke me up its so sore 

help!
*


----------



## Emma (Jan 10, 2008)

All I can think is that it might take a while for the fungal cream to kick in? If there is some sort of infection going on in there, then as clean as you think it is now, if may take a couple of days of the cream to make it better?

All I know is mine is stinkyyyyyyyyyy LOL


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 10, 2008)

Bexy, could it be getting irritated by something you're wearing? It sounds, though, in all honesty, that you have some sort of infection. I think you're onto a good start with an antifungal cream. Just try to keep it dry and clean, and if you can get to whatever the UK version of an urgent care center is, I'd suggest it. The longer it goes (and it may not be yeast, but rather a bacterial infection), the harder it'll be to clear up.

BTW, is it warm or hot around it? Do you have a fever? Chills? Is the area around it red or swollen or orange peely in appearance? Any red streaks, or bumps? If so, DEFINITELY get in to see someone ASAP 'cause you could have cellulitis. I'd much rather you get in before next week but in the meantime watch for signs of infection and do what you can to support yourself immune-wise. 

So to sum up, the nurse in me is tapping her feet wanting you to get in and get seen right away. But I know that isn't always easy so just please keep an eye on it and if it gets worse at all, get in to see someone, please?


----------



## bexy (Jan 10, 2008)

CurvyEm said:


> All I can think is that it might take a while for the fungal cream to kick in? If there is some sort of infection going on in there, then as clean as you think it is now, if may take a couple of days of the cream to make it better?
> 
> All I know is mine is stinkyyyyyyyyyy LOL



*mines smelly, very smelly!
*


Miss Vickie said:


> Bexy, could it be getting irritated by something you're wearing? It sounds, though, in all honesty, that you have some sort of infection. I think you're onto a good start with an antifungal cream. Just try to keep it dry and clean, and if you can get to whatever the UK version of an urgent care center is, I'd suggest it. The longer it goes (and it may not be yeast, but rather a bacterial infection), the harder it'll be to clear up.
> 
> BTW, is it warm or hot around it? Do you have a fever? Chills? Is the area around it red or swollen or orange peely in appearance? Any red streaks, or bumps? If so, DEFINITELY get in to see someone ASAP 'cause you could have cellulitis. I'd much rather you get in before next week but in the meantime watch for signs of infection and do what you can to support yourself immune-wise.
> 
> So to sum up, the nurse in me is tapping her feet wanting you to get in and get seen right away. But I know that isn't always easy so just please keep an eye on it and if it gets worse at all, get in to see someone, please?



*ive had a fever but thats due to my throat infection i think. the area around it feels swollen yes. i cleaned it out with saline solution, rather than use soap? was that ok? stupid docs dont have any appts this week.*


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 10, 2008)

I would just go to the doctor and insist that they see you. I have done that when I was really sick, and they took one look at me and I was in the exam room in a heartbeat. The doctors work for you, so just be insistant and persistant.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 10, 2008)

You mentioned a throat infection...have you been taking any medication for it? This sounds very similar to a reaction my ex-husband had to a sulfa drug he was taking..his skin became very sore and red..just like a sunburn...he was miserable. 

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/000819.htm


----------



## bexy (Jan 11, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> You mentioned a throat infection...have you been taking any medication for it? This sounds very similar to a reaction my ex-husband had to a sulfa drug he was taking..his skin became very sore and red..just like a sunburn...he was miserable.
> 
> http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/000819.htm


*
yes im on anti biotics at the minute!*


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 11, 2008)

I'd stop taking them and try to be seen by a doctor as soon as possible...they could very well be causing this as an allergic reaction.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 11, 2008)

It isn't uncommon if you are on strong antibiotics or a continued series of them to develop oral, vaginal or other bodily fungal infections. The bacterial flora involved in keeping fungal growth in check are killed off and the fungal organisms flourish.

If the discharge has an odor and is cottage cheese in consistency, it's likely a fungal infection. Most over the counter vaginal yeast infection creams are effective (the ones for athlete's foot are not as potent).

I would also cut down on any sugary or starchy foods, as this can complicate the issue.

If the infection seems to be getting worse as some ppl mentioned above, you may want to see a doctor about it. 

I'm not a doctor, but I play one on WebMD


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 11, 2008)

Bexy, maybe you can at least call your doctor or talk to an advice nurse? It could be a reaction to the antibiotic but unless you're having hives I'd hesitate to tell you to go off an antibiotic since that can be dangerous. 

It could just be so many things but keeping it clean and dry is good. Don't use anything with perfumes or strong soaps and if you start getting feverish or chills or you get any of the things I mentioned before (or any other weird symptoms) definitely get in with someone. Oh and be sure you're wearing clothes that don't rub on it because that'll make it way worse as well.


----------



## Cat (Jan 11, 2008)

When I've had the foul belly button issue, where it's red, weapy and generally gross, I typically attack it with rubbing alcohol. It hurts like a sonnnnoffffabiiiiiitch for a few minutes, but it cures it VERY quickly.


----------



## bexy (Jan 12, 2008)

*i think i figured it out...

i think it was just generally smelly, like some sort of fungal infection or such. i only remembered today as i was cleaning my bathroom cupboard out that i used undiluted antiseptic disinfectant on it when i noticed the smell and i think that burnt it, hence the burning feeling. as it now has a wee scab on it and looks very much like a burn. the smell and the pain has gone now it just has this wee scab. so i think i did it myself lol...ooops*


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 13, 2008)

Cat said:


> When I've had the foul belly button issue, where it's red, weapy and generally gross, I typically attack it with rubbing alcohol. It hurts like a sonnnnoffffabiiiiiitch for a few minutes, but it cures it VERY quickly.



I do this too. I just rub it down with an alcohol swab. It burns..but it clears it up immediately and it helps keep it dry. I clean it with alcohol every couple of days.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 15, 2008)

I too have had the yucky belly button in the past. I have had great luck with Peroxide. It does not burn like the alcohol and it provides some indication of how bad the belly button actually is. When you apply it with a saturated cotton ball or Qtip, it foams up. The more it foams, the more yucky stuff is in there to clean up. If it is really bad, dry it off and apply again. If not so bad, do it again the next day. If not bad at all, do it when necessary. Just do not use alot of Peroxide around a weak, open cut. It is more for wounded skin. 
Here's to healthy belly buttons!!


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 22, 2008)

omg dya know, i've had this a lot, especially when going to the gym and stuff. My mum (a pharmasist) said that it could be because no air is getting to your bellybutton really when you're bigger (maybe a generalisation there but it's true for me), i really thought that i was the only one who had that issue and was soooo embarrassed!! 
it was especially embarrassing coming across a man who loves navels..

where do you get alcohol wipes from? 

i generally use hydrocortisol cream i think its called, works WONDERS !  i think it's just important to make sure you keep it clean and dry..

im so glad that other people have this problem!


----------



## moore2me (Jan 22, 2008)

If you don't want to make your own alcohol wipes (alcohol + gauze sponges in the bandage section of first aid supply),then you can get them pre-packaged in the diabetic section of any drug store. (They are used to clean injection sites before giving shots.)


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 1, 2008)

Yes, you may thank me now...lol...Cat i have an even better solution (poor Bex, try this it works wonders...) use listerine on it....burns like a mother like Cat said, works like a charm.....keep all those nasty beasties away...i used to have issues with that...no more....


yes, ovations are called for....it works sooo great, use a qtip, clean the puppy out, now dont you feel better???


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 1, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> omg dya know, i've had this a lot, especially when going to the gym and stuff. My mum (a pharmasist) said that it could be because no air is getting to your bellybutton really when you're bigger (maybe a generalisation there but it's true for me), i really thought that i was the only one who had that issue and was soooo embarrassed!!
> it was especially embarrassing coming across a man who loves navels..
> 
> where do you get alcohol wipes from?
> ...




if you have ANY type of an infection there, this is the last thing i would use..it can mask or make the infection worse....use only for topical skin irritations that you know what they are and can see...just a suggestion...


----------



## Tina (Feb 1, 2008)

Q-tips are your friend. Always wash with soap in the shower, rinse well and dry thoroughly with as many Q-tips as necessary. If it tends to get wet in there on its own and is breeding fungus, run the Q-tip over a good anti-perspirant deodorant after drying well, and that will keep it from sweating. Once this is all cleared up, that is.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 1, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> if you have ANY type of an infection there, this is the last thing i would use..it can mask or make the infection worse....use only for topical skin irritations that you know what they are and can see...just a suggestion...



Ahh heh well it seems to work. I think ill try and do some of the stuff you guys suggested in future! i had a bottle of listerine too BLAH threw it away haha stupid or what! 

I do find that if i wash it and make sure i dry it, that it's usually not too bad!


----------

